# US made rawhides



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just wanted to share this product which I am ordering just to try. I am looking for a variety choice (we use churpie chews) for the pups so they don't tire of same old, same old. Here in Greece I have only found rawhides made in China & don't want to do that. 
At the dog-show last week we got samples of something called Fish4Dogs from the UK---they have chews called Fish Bones, Fish Twists and Skinny Strips which I am trying to locate here. My two were crazy about their small bites fish and small bites salmon. The protein is a bit high for me so I may add it to a lower protein. At the moment I am only giving small bites as a treat---very tiny & they go crazy for this.:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:
The fish stuff is a bit "stinky" but better than a bully stick---although we have never had one of those so I am prejudice! :HistericalSmiley:
I copied this from their site:

Wholesome Hide is the only U.S. rawhide company that makes 100% of its products in the U.S.A. with U.S.A. rawhide. Wholesome Hide doesn't blend U.S. hide with imported hide and they don't send their hides to Mexico for processing like other companies. Wholesome Hide dog treats are healthier for dogs because only fresh natural USA beef hide is used and no potentially harmful chemicals are used.

Web-site for the US based rawhide products is:
http://www.westcoastpetsupply.com/1/Wholesome-Hide-USA/


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Is it made with actual rawhide? I only ask because rawhide is difficult to digest and can sit in their tummies for a long time as a gooey blob...most of us stay away from rawhide no matter where it is made. I thought maybe by your description they were made with just fish but I wanted to ask for clarification. My two love fishy stuff!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Is it made with actual rawhide? I only ask because rawhide is difficult to digest and can sit in their tummies for a long time as a gooey blob...most of us stay away from rawhide no matter where it is made. I thought maybe by your description they were made with just fish but I wanted to ask for clarification. My two love fishy stuff!


I mentioned 2 different ones---the first is, indeed, rawhide. It is better than chewing wood and dogs do need to chew. I don't let them have it outside my range. It is a "limited" chew toy for us. They chew off minuscule bites. I did order the longer, larger ones. My two like churpies but they need a change & I don't want to try the bully sticks. They don't like nylabones. Any other ideas? 
The fish ones are just coming to Greece & made w/fish & fish skin. I will let you know once I actually get them in hand.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Why no bully sticks, Sandi? I give mine rawhide only under my observation, bought at Pet People, natural store in my town.I give the bullies also. I agree dog's do need to chew! I've always had chew things for my dog's, and didn't have the dental problems, so common to small breed dog's. My vet always tell me their teeth look good!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:
No bully sticks because of all I have heard about the smell. I have an extra, extra sensitive nose! My goodness, I can even smell trouble! :innocent:
I did think about ordering some to try once, but they were out of stock so I just decided it was not meant to be. This is, for me, why the fish ones are still in the "trial phase." 
I give my two all the veggie things to chew on, but it just isn't the same for them. We have one rawhide & they fight over it---I limit it time wise under constant watch.
I wonder if anyone has done research on the bully sticks & how long they stay in the gut? Also, I would like to see some studies on the rawhide if anyone can point me to a site??????? My other dogs had them & we never had issues (well, not that kind of issues).:innocent:
edit:
Most of what I have read about rawhides has to do w/the origination in developing countries, preservatives used, etc. I am looking for some solid facts on why not to use ones made in US w/out preservative chemicals, etc. I love to learn!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for this info. I too am always looking for a rawhide chew made in the USA and not China. I do also supervise when giving rawhide but feel they need something to chew on. Never tried a bullystick either since I hear so much about an odor from the stick....rawhide doesn't have an odor. This is great!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Thanks for this info. I too am always looking for a rawhide chew made in the USA and not China. I do also supervise when giving rawhide but feel they need something to chew on. Never tried a bullystick either since I hear so much about an odor from the stick....rawhide doesn't have an odor. This is great!!


There are odorless bully sticks. They don 't break off in pieces, like rawhide does. They last a long time! Whatever part that the fluffs are ingesting, is a small amount at a time. My dog's love them!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> There are odorless bully sticks. They don 't break off in pieces, like rawhide does. They last a long time! Whatever part that the fluffs are ingesting, is a small amount at a time. My dog's love them!!


Deb....I had no idea they made odorless bullysticks. All I have ever heard is that they smell. Thank you for letting me know. I will certainly look for them. :aktion033:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

i only give ozzie rawhide once in awhile (like when i want to distract him!) b/c of the risks I've read about, but he LOOOOVES it... in fact, the ONLY time he has ever growled at me not in play was when i try to take it away from him! he always lets me lol. I have nylabones and he'll chew on them but not for long. I am going to try bullysticks on him b/c our Yorkie loved them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have heard that pups don't like the non-smelly bully sticks as much as the stinky ones! It is hearsay again, as I have tried neither!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I have heard that pups don't like the non-smelly bully sticks as much as the stinky ones! It is hearsay again, as I have tried neither!


My three love them, but mine would chew on anything!!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Where do you get the odorless bully sticks? I feel a little guilty about depriving Lucy of those things, but I swear the smell actually made me gag. Just thinking about it has my gag reflex going?\. I'd like to treat her to some kind of treat that she really likes, but...well yuck. The one time I gave her a bully stick she LOVED it, until it tragically "disappeared" into the trash one day..


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Be careful with the "fish stix"! they STINK!! To me they smell like the worst seafood ever. They smell way worse than the bully stix I buy. Micky didn't like the fish stix. He doesn't like antlerz, or cherpies, or sweet potatoe chews. It's bully stix or nothing for him.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LoveLucy said:


> Where do you get the odorless bully sticks? I feel a little guilty about depriving Lucy of those things, but I swear the smell actually made me gag. Just thinking about it has my gag reflex going?\. I'd like to treat her to some kind of treat that she really likes, but...well yuck. The one time I gave her a bully stick she LOVED it, until it tragically "disappeared" into the trash one day..


Mine are bought at a store here in Central Ohio, that's a really big General Store. They have a huge selection of Pet Products! You can order them on line also.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

beckinwolf said:


> Be careful with the "fish stix"! they STINK!! To me they smell like the worst seafood ever. They smell way worse than the bully stix I buy. Micky didn't like the fish stix. He doesn't like antlerz, or cherpies, or sweet potatoe chews. It's bully stix or nothing for him.


Can you tell me what kind you tried? Which company, etc.? I don't think the ones I am interested in are sold in the US, but not sure. I do think they will stink! I think the bully sticks that I wanted to order, which are always out of stock are the ones Lynn recommended. I will try to find the site in my book marks & come back w/it.

OK---this is what I bookmarked: (still says out of stock)
http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home...utm_medium=Default&utm_campaign=AffiliateLink


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll have to check on the brand the next time I go to that store. Only a few stores sell them.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The low odor ones are by Sweet Grass Ranch, and those are sold at Pet People. I will have to call Anderson's General Store, I can't remember who makes them. Merrick's are really stinky, but my fluffs love them!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Sandi for the info! I have a very sensitive nose as well!! But Obi loves bully sticks and anything chewy. I really agree that chewing is good for the pups. Have you tried the CET dental chews? I give 1/2 to one a day (Obi gets petite size) and it's very digestible and non stinky. It doesn't last as long as a rawhide or bully stick but I think it helps clean the teeth and satisfies his chewing craving. Also, I've been experimenting with different brands of bully and Flossies and found that the Merrick Flossies (which I think is beef tendon, not necessarily the pizzle) has FAR LESS odor than the straight bully sticks. Definitely worth a try! I actually think the Flossies have less odor than some of the fish based treats
he's had


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Good info. I also can't abide the fish based treats. They just make me gag! But Frank LOVES them. He loves them so much that he rubs his little head all over the treat, and then I can't stand the smell of Frank! Not a good sitution for either of us. So, no more fishy treats, sorry buddy. I do like the CET chews.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Where do you buy the CET chews---I don't know what they are? I would like to pick up some in California next week. What are the CET chewies made from?????? 
I love SM!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The CET dental Chews are found in most Pet stores from big chain stores like PetCo to the mom and pop ones! But, the cheapest I've seen I'd actually from Amazon.com- now for 8.50. I think I saw it in petco the other day for double that price! Here is the amazon link:




From the amazon description: Contains beefhide, dextrose, poultry digest, hydrolyzed vegetable protein, primary dried yeast, potassium sorbate, glucose oxidase (Aspergillus niger), and dried whey protein concentrate. 

I think there was an old thread with mention of using the medium size; but I only use the petite size which I've had no problems with. They are easy to break in half as well! Hope this helps!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Marisa! 
I am concerned about a few things here---one is beef hide--how would that differ from rawhide? 
Dextrose, why a sweetener---possibly used to camouflage a bitter taste? Poultry digest---see this web-site:
Pet Food Choice - What is chicken digest and why is it in pet food
Big question--how is it processed? through chemical and/or enzymatic hydrolysis?
Bottom line: not sure this is safer than rawhide made in the US????


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> Can you tell me what kind you tried? Which company, etc.? I don't think the ones I am interested in are sold in the US, but not sure. I do think they will stink! I think the bully sticks that I wanted to order, which are always out of stock are the ones Lynn recommended. I will try to find the site in my book marks & come back w/it.
> 
> OK---this is what I bookmarked: (still says out of stock)
> 6" Inch Bladder Bully Sticks | Dog Chews & Treats


Sandi, try the bladder sticks from Best Bully Sticks. Marti recommended them. They are made in the USA and don't stink at all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Sandi, try the bladder sticks from Best Bully Sticks. Marti recommended them. They are made in the USA and don't stink at all.


Marj---I have tried to order several times, but the web site always says "out of stock" ---do you have a place that stocks on line you can send me the site for?
Much appreciation!

Sorry, just saw it above. I just came home from the hairdressers & found out her dog has GME so am distracted. I have known this family since I came to Greece 13 yrs. ago & we are close. I feel so sad about Romero. Last wk. her daughter called to get advice from me (he is a maltese) and it sounded to me like GME but I am not a vet. They are pretty sure now & trying to decide what to do!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> Marj---I have tried to order several times, but the web site always says "out of stock" ---do you have a place that stocks on line you can send me the site for?
> Much appreciation!


Looks like maybe they ran out because they were on sale?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK---just tried that site & it is the same one I have been trying since late Feb. It still says "out of stock." Any more ideas?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I have heard that pups don't like the non-smelly bully sticks as much as the stinky ones! It is hearsay again, as I have tried neither!


Mine love the odorless ones. I get them locally. But I just found this website that has odorless 6in made in USA.

Mickey's Odorless Bully Sticks Made in USA 6 inch 10pack




LoveLucy said:


> Where do you get the odorless bully sticks? I feel a little guilty about depriving Lucy of those things, but I swear the smell actually made me gag. Just thinking about it has my gag reflex going?\. I'd like to treat her to some kind of treat that she really likes, but...well yuck. The one time I gave her a bully stick she LOVED it, until it tragically "disappeared" into the trash one day..


I get the odorless locally. You can check out this website.

Mickey's Odorless Bully Sticks Made in USA 6 inch 10pack

They also carry the wholesome rawhide made in the USA. 

When Lola arrived her breeder sent with her a rawhide chip. After reading about it on SM I decided not to buy her a replacement. But I do give CET dental chews after reviewing the ingredients I don't think the Rawhide made is any harder to digest. I will be ordering from this website. I will write a review once we test out the product.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK---so far, I have to say, no one has given me enough evidence that anything suggested is better than the rawhides. It may be, but I need facts to decide. This last suggestion doesn't say anything about the product, how it is made, etc. I searched the site as best I know how. How are these odorless bully sticks made? Are they made w/chemicals & preservatives? I have no idea? If you know anything specific, or where i can find out, please post.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The bully sticks are easily digested, low in fat, last a long time, and don't break off to cause a choking hazard.the process for drying them is simply hanging them upside down to let fluids drain out. They are then cut, or twisted to shape. The Merrick site claims that they are 100 percent natural. If your fluffs have a bully stick, they'll be occupied for quite a while, plus it helps their teeth! Now come on Sandi, that's a pretty good argument! LOL 
If your dog's could talk, they'd say "Thank you Thank you, mommy for giving us these delicious bully sticks!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess I am not really talking taste here---my dogs would eat wood. What I need to know is how safe are they really? Have they been tested or is it just people's opinions and here say? Rawhide is also natural & some people seem to think it unsafe. Just being natural doesn't mean a lot---poop is natural, if you get my drift. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> I guess I am not really talking taste here---my dogs would eat wood. What I need to know is how safe are they really? Have they been tested or is it just people's opinions and here say? Rawhide is also natural & some people seem to think it unsafe. Just being natural doesn't mean a lot---poop is natural, if you get my drift. :HistericalSmiley:


Chemicals aside, rawhide is dangerous because it shrinks to half it's size when processed. When it is swallowed and becomes wet again from gastric juices, it swells up again. Gastric juices cannot break rawhide down, either. That's why rawhide notoriously causes bowel obstructions, etc.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So would that not be true of a dried bull penis? I know it is true of rubber in the intestine.
I have been reading up & it sounds like some are processed differently than others & some use chlorine. Hummmm.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> OK---so far, I have to say, no one has given me enough evidence that anything suggested is better than the rawhides. It may be, but I need facts to decide. This last suggestion doesn't say anything about the product, how it is made, etc. I searched the site as best I know how. How are these odorless bully sticks made? Are they made w/chemicals & preservatives? I have no idea? If you know anything specific, or where i can find out, please post.


I was just suggesting you could take a look at the website. I don't think the bad rap about Raw hides is what there made of, I think everyone is more worried about them being a chocking hazard. I don't know how bully sticks are made. I know I give my girls bully sticks one or twice a week and they LOVE them. I always smell them before I buy them because they could be really smelly! I have bought some and I've had had to trash them. They are usually pretty pricey.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

According to this site, the odorless ones are made from hanging them to drain them of fluids: What Bully Sticks dog treats are made from, product analysis

Here's another webpage that discusses the manufacturing of bull pizzle sticks and states that some are much lower quality than others, but of course, it is also a site that sells them: 
ALWAYS Free-Range, Grass Fed, Irradiation Free & USDA Approved: Odor-Free Bullys & Chews-- 100% net proceeds fund cancer research/treatment

I give mine bull pizzle sticks a fair bit, but I'm still fine with rawhide twist sticks for my girls as they're good, methodical chewers. I doubt the brands I give mine are anything special though.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Aarianne---this is what I have been looking for---THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!
I think everyone here who gives bully sticks should read these articles as they are not all created equal and one needs to know what one is purchasing! I think when one hears "I give my dogs". . . we assume it is always one & the same product. 
I still would like for some organization to do some long term research to see what the negatives (if there are any) are and make them public. 
I still haven't been able to figure out if a pup can break off a chunk big enough to cause a chocking hazard.
***not less than 80% protein is a huge amount for a little dog!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Marj---I have tried to order several times, but the web site always says "out of stock" ---do you have a place that stocks on line you can send me the site for?
> Much appreciation!



Sandi, when i go to the site i can't find the 5" bladder sticks, but when i google it i find the 5" bladder sticks that i give my kids to chew and i just checked and they are in stock. Here's the website 5 Inch Bladder Bully Stick - 48 Pack | Bully Sticks


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't do any fish treats in our house since my DS is allergic to fish. I give Tyler beef trachea after Crystal suggested it. The brand I've gotten is Bravo. Tyler doesn't seem to get a lot of stringy pieces off it and there's chondroitin sulfate and glucosamine in them. They come in various sizes. Here's a description:

_Bravo Dried Beef Trachea Natural Dog Chew
BRAVO! Dried beef trachea is a fantastic natural treat that helps clean teeth and is a natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine for strong healthy joints.

This is a great all-natural 100% beef trachea chew for dogs of all sizes.

Many pet bones and chews today are imported from foreign countries and have no set quality standards. Bravo treats and chews are made in their own USDA-inspected plant using human grade beef. This treat is exceptional in quality and superior to other trachea products on the market. It is air-dried and varies in length between 10-12." Dogs love them, and they offer a great alternative to their usual chew treats.

Ingredients: Beef Trachea_


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Debbie. I will check on this.
Sue, do you order these on line? Can you give me the site you use? Much appreciated.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Debbie. I will check on this.
> Sue, do you order these on line? Can you give me the site you use? Much appreciated.


Your welcome Sandi. I'm pretty sure that Sue gets the beef trachea from Crystal, i may have to try them for the kids. Bravo Beef Trachea


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sandi..... I swear I'm going to send you some 100 percent , natural, nothing added, good old fashioned bully or bladder sticks!!! LOL. You're going to wonder how you lived without them!!!LOL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deborah, you are too cute! :wub:
How about this? I don't usually give my dogs anything I haven't tried myself! 

"I don't think I could do it." :smrofl::smrofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

